# I made a ribbon browband!



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I made this for my chool horse sports. In my school colours. It could be better but I am happy with it. It is only my first attempt. Mum used to make them and she helped me with the sharksteeth but I put the red ribbon around it and added the bling and did the rosette tonigh :wink: I have another rosette to do tomorrow night as I ran out of ribbon:-o


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Buuuump!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

well done. 
looks a bit like eddies cept neater


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha lol, I did try...


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

and thats your first attempt??

I can't even get one started lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah lol  I like it but its not the best. Not show quality but oh well.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

could you get a picture of the back of it?

Just want to see lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, yes, will do it in the morning. Although there is not anything to see, I glued a strip of ribbon across the back of it to look neater. It actaully looks like a candy cane on the back cos the red bit is wrapped around it. But yes, photos on the morning.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow!! Thats great! I really like it! Great job!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice, and congrats on your browband!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow! You should make and sell them!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HAHA Im not that good!


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

That is so cute! I want one!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That is so good! I would not even try... 
And for your first go, it looks amazing. You should make them and sell them, you have the potential! Well done!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks great! I'm sure if I even attempted to do that it would epic failure!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Great job  it looks flashy


----------



## xXWildFlowerXx (May 4, 2011)

Your lucky you can do that! I'd fail at the first part, lol!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha thankyou everyone  I finished it this morning and will use it tomorrow at my school horse sports. Piccies tomorrow of it on my piggy pony!


----------



## horselver1979 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ohhhh that is nice. Cant wait to see the pics when its on your pony.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

this is cute!


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it looks really good!  I wish I knew how to make one lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Horsewyse is a good site to learn how to make them


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

thats really cute !


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thankyou 

I didn't get any photos of it on my pony  Woops lol


----------

